# Australian Military has $1billion worth of dud bombs



## R988 (May 17, 2006)

Full story - http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,19166294-29277,00.html



> DEFENCE has in stock more than $1 billion worth of bombs and ammunition that cannot be used immediately by the military, an audit has found.
> A report by the Auditor-General tabled in Parliament today shows the Defence Materiel Organisation (DMO) held more than $2 billion worth of bombs, missiles and other ammunition, known as explosive ordnance.
> 
> But defence advised the auditor that "the value of other than 'serviceable' inventory had increased to $1.04 billion" in October last year.
> ...





> Senator Bishop said defence had also failed to justify prepayments made to ordnance contractors.
> 
> "For example, it not only paid more than $20 million up-front on a $26-million contract for missiles, it also negotiated a series of benefits that never materialised," Senator Bishop said.



With this and the Seasprite fiasco you do tend to wonder what sort of idiots are in charge, it's amazing they function at all, though I suppose the press have overblown it a bit as usual.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 17, 2006)

Probably cost another packet to store and then dispose of... then they will be recycled into stuff they can flog to the army again...

Perhaps those responsible - if they can be found - should be made to look after all these sweaty bombs....?


----------



## kiwimac (May 21, 2006)

unfortunately this kind of thing is all too typical of the military. You wonder sometimes where the procurement personnel were during the handing out of brains. <sigh>


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 6, 2006)

If they drop all that iorn out of their planes some one could get hurt !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glider (Dec 7, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> Probably cost another packet to store and then dispose of... ....?



Most amusing example I can think of was in the UK about 10 years ago. They did a survey of all the various storage depots in the UK and found one air conditioned wharehouse that contained amongst other things, around 100,000 horseshoes.


----------



## Jared (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a classic... as good as the horse shoes


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 12, 2007)

Well they maybe did have horses in the inventory after all in WW2 there were still some calvary units... Someone though hasn't done their homework on what to get rid of. They must be costing a packet if they are in an airconditioned warehouse. Wonder whether they are in good condition...


----------



## ndicki (Mar 16, 2007)

Having said that, you do need a decent stockpile to hand - think of the rate at which you can get through ammo of all types - in case you have to use it fast. Look at the stuff the British are having to use; junk, because Blair's Government didn't buy in enough at the right time. And if you are lucky enough to find that your ammo goes out of date before you need it, then be thankful you didn't need it. But they might have kept a closer eye on it, I agree.


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 20, 2007)

Throw it at someone for heavens sake.

1. Somewhere where there is sand and mad sods with a death wish.
2. Boats with no passports washing onto the coastline.
3. Canberra. (Australian Capitol) who could miss a politician.


----------



## majorwoody10 (Oct 26, 2007)

was this stuff improperly stored ,what cause the problem?


----------



## david johnson (Oct 26, 2007)

sell the bombs to terrorists.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nah, give it to them so they can blow their own heads off.


----------

